# Results of DH's MESA through today!



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi all hope your all well.

Me and my DH's got his results through for the MESA he had done on the 26th of sept. Its found x3 straws but only very few motile sperm hence there is only enough for one cycle!. what will happen now i don't know? I'm back to urology on the 29th of Oct. 


Sam x


----------



## Waitingforsande (Jul 4, 2011)

That's great news.

We weren't so lucky. We are back on the 29th too but to discuss donor however going to seek a second opinion as DH has sperm in every sample!

Good luck.

X


----------



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

You should go for a second oppinion!, as every time Lee (my DH) gave a sample naturally they only found very few motile sperm of 3!, but this MESA hes had just goes to show that they found more than what they were looking for surgically!. And judging by the look of his testicle after the operation it looks like they took from all over the site!, so not just in one place.

I would argue that if they are finding some sperm when he does it naturally, then they surely they would find some surgically?!.

Fight them all the way! as when they first started speaking of giving my DH an SSR it was going to be a TESE, and i think if he'd had that they wouldn't of found anything!, but the MESA is a more in depth procedure.

On the 29th what department are yous at? we're at the Urology dept at GRI at 09.40.

Sam x


----------



## mrscxxx (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi, and sorry for jumping on ur post, but waitingforsande we had exactly the same diagnosis, we also went for a tesa/mesa with dr Underwood which was unsuccessful and were told ds was the way forward. However we had had private treatment previously and every time they had managed to find a few sperm in dh sampl. So we pushed for the gri to test my dh sample on our cycle of icsi before using the ds and they agreed. They did find and use my dh sperm on the day but unfortunately it was a bfn, but at least we had the chance and tried. So push for ur dh sperm to be tested on the day, its worth a shot. Good luck. 

And also gl to u sammib, I've read ur previous posts and hope ur dreams come true chick xx


----------



## Waitingforsande (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks to you both!

Sam- my hubby had MESA but just one small wound right down the middle of his testes so we didn't think they looked very hard and obviously not in the right place! We are there at 9.30 at Urology with Dr Vani and Mr Underwood on the 29th so sorry if we hold up your appointment as we are going to push to try a fresh ICSI with what DH has on the day!

Mrscxxx - sorry to hear it was a BFN but thanks for encouraging me to follow our hearts and not be bullied into something we are not ready for.

Good luck to you both.

Xx


----------



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

You go for it, do what your gut instinct tells you.

Got back from walking the dog and as i walked in Lee was on the phone, it was Urology at GRI apologising that there was a mix up with the appointments. So instead of Lee going to Urology on the 12th of November hes now sharing my appointment also at 10.40.  And to be honest as soon as things start for me the better i cant play this waiting game very well! Lol  .

Sam x


----------



## Waitingforsande (Jul 4, 2011)

That's good you are both there on the 29th. I thought your appointment was 9.40 but if its 10.40 I won't see you! Good luck.

Xx


----------



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

Good luck let us know how it went


----------

